# 70 gto brake hose stainless vs oem



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

getting ready to replace front brake calipers and hoses, was thinking of going with Russell stainless braided hoses for a upgrade vs stock. Stock GTO oem front discs. Anyone try this brand? Good or bad? Any opinions?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

70gto said:


> getting ready to replace front brake calipers and hoses, was thinking of going with Russell stainless braided hoses for a upgrade vs stock. Stock GTO oem front discs. Anyone try this brand? Good or bad? Any opinions?


Honestly don't know of many who go with stainless to begin with. I personally would do a web check and look for complaints or reviews on the product you are choosing and see what pops up. Keep in mind some people are never happy no matter what, so you just have to balance it out with those who like the product.


----------

